# mii-tools reports failing SIOCGMIIREG with e100e

## nagmat84

Hello,

today I finally switched from the net.* scripts to wicd. Everything works as expected except that wicd does not recognize any changes in the link state of my wired network interface. If I unplug the chord from my network interface, wicd still reports the connection to be established until the dhcpcd process exits with an error. On the other hand, wicd does not (re-)start dhcpcd after the chord has been plugged into the interface again. I have to reconnect manually.

I found that the mii-tool does not work properly.

```

~ # mii-tool eth0

SIOCGMIIREG on eth0 failed: Input/output error

SIOCGMIIREG on eth0 failed: Input/output error

eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link ok

```

My network card is an Intel 82567V Gigabit Network and the driver module is "e1000e". If I watch the dmesg output, I can see that the kernel immediately reports every change in the link state. The behavior improves a little bit, if I configure wicd such that "ethtool" is used to detect the link state. But even with ethtool wicd still needs up to five minutes to detect a change in the link state. 

Any ideas?

----------

